# Ruger Super Redhawk Toklat



## DeucesWild

Picked one up last week in a 454 casull. Saw it on display at one of the local sporting good stores and my wife could tell I was wanting it something fierce. I talked myself out of it because I already have a couple of large bore hand cannons and was leaving the store when my wife made a comment that floored me! She said "You might as well go ahead and get it now so we don't have to make another trip back over here tonite to get it"! I love my wife


----------



## thc_clubPres

Enjoy that sidearm great caliber

something must be up with the ladies this week.

went bow shopping and my mrs liked the mathews chill XS. about $350 more than what I went in for.  I couldn't justify walking out with it tho. got the mid $500's bow.  vast improvement on what I had.


----------



## DeucesWild

Just got my Diamond D Guides Choice holster in the mail this afternoon. This combo makes a pretty good rig for when your riding on the tractor or 4 wheeler.


----------



## leoparddog

DeucesWild said:


> Picked one up last week in a 454 casull. Saw it on display at one of the local sporting good stores and my wife could tell I was wanting it something fierce. I talked myself out of it because I already have a couple of large bore hand cannons and was leaving the store when my wife made a comment that floored me! She said "You might as well go ahead and get it now so we don't have to make another trip back over here tonite to get it"! I love my wife



Sweet Pistol DeucesWild!  Your wife needs to talk to mine   I had been thinking about buying and cutting down a SRH to about 5" of barrel when I saw the Toklat.  Maybe one day I will happen to cross paths with a Toklat when browsing the LGS or Gunbroker and get one.

I just recently got back from visiting Denali and got to see the Toklat river and one Grizzly.  It wasn't the prettiest river I saw in Alaska and Katmai had a lot more bears.


----------



## tgc

Pictures?
NO,NO,,, of the gun and holster. Sounds like a nice set up.


----------



## DeucesWild

Here's a couple of pics of my rig!


----------



## DeucesWild

Bare with me. Having issues posting pics.


----------



## DeucesWild

One more.


----------



## dawg2

You will love it.  I have the Alaskan in 454.  I got my rig from Simply Rugged.


----------



## tgc

Cool. Thats a nice set up. If you ever felt the need, I bet a gunsmith could put you a 6" or 8" barrel on that gun and then swap back to your original.

That holster is screaming for some http://www.campmor.com/sno-seal-original-beeswax-waterproofing-jar.shtml.

Have a nice day.


----------



## DeucesWild

tgc said:


> Cool. Thats a nice set up. If you ever felt the need, I bet a gunsmith could put you a 6" or 8" barrel on that gun and then swap back to your original.
> 
> That holster is screaming for some http://www.campmor.com/sno-seal-original-beeswax-waterproofing-jar.shtml.
> 
> Have a nice day.[/
> 
> 
> 
> I got a couple of long barrel revolvers I hunt with. Wanted something with a shorter barrel to carry while on the tractor and 4 wheeler.  Went for a stroll in the woods this afternoon to see how she rode in the holster rig and it was much better than the nylon shoulder holster rigs I have. Put 6 hand rolled 250 grn XTP's thru a dead poplar tree to break her in and she shoots "Sweet"!


----------



## tgc

Sounds good!!


----------



## williams19j

Nice


----------



## Glock20SF

*Details and tastes*

Does anyone wonder why they put flats on the sides of the barrel?  I guess I'm old fashioned.  The barrel length and the set up in general appeal but this detail isn't to my taste.  I looked up the 454 Casull in an older Hornady reloading manual and it came in large pistol primer flavor at one time, not small rifle.  My fun meter is pegged when the recoil in my 5.5 inch Redhawk or bisley Blackhawk reaches something like a 325 grain bullet at 1300 fps in a .45 Colt.  This little jewel just might get your attention at 1550 fps!
The Diamond D Guides Choice holster makes for a nice carry set up.  Next to firearms, good leather to carry them with is a joy.


----------



## jmoser

Slabside bbl weighs less, easier to carry.  Worried about recoil then don't get a 454 !!!


----------



## teethdoc

Nice!


----------



## DeucesWild

Glock20SF said:


> Does anyone wonder why they put flats on the sides of the barrel?  I guess I'm old fashioned.  The barrel length and the set up in general appeal but this detail isn't to my taste.  I looked up the 454 Casull in an older Hornady reloading manual and it came in large pistol primer flavor at one time, not small rifle.  My fun meter is pegged when the recoil in my 5.5 inch Redhawk or bisley Blackhawk reaches something like a 325 grain bullet at 1300 fps in a .45 Colt.  This little jewel just might get your attention at 1550 fps!
> The Diamond D Guides Choice holster makes for a nice carry set up.  Next to firearms, good leather to carry them with is a joy.





It will get your attention for sure I grew up shooting my dad's single six 22. I would aggravate him every saturday morning to take me to our hunting lease so as I could shoot that little pistol.  As I grew older, I graduated up to the 38's, 357's and 9m's with the 357 being the hardest kicking pistol I had ever shot. I eventually fell for the "Bigger is Better" when I started carrying a sidearm while I was hunting so I stepped up to the 44 mag.  There was a noticeable increase in recoil over my 357's especially when loaded with factory hunting rounds. I have killed a good many deer with 44's over the past several years and it does a great job when I did my part. 
          While loitering around the handgun display at one of the local sporting good stores I noticed a Ruger Super Redhawk 454 in Target Grey finish. It had a used price tag (even tho it looked new) tied to the trigger guard and upon inspection, I noticed where 3 of the chambers had powder burns while the other 3 were clean. I asked the manager what was up with the gun and he just grinned and said that happens a lot with 454's I was thinking surely this wouldn't kick much worse than my 44 and walked out of the store with that pistol and a box of hornady 300 grn xtp's hunting loads.
        A few days later I was over at a friends chicken house that we converted to a rifle range and decided to try out the 454. Backed the hammer and squeezed off the first round and holy moly Thought a grenade went off in my hand. This thing was a beast compared to what I was used to shooting I have since picked up a 460 S&W and it goes with me to the deer stand 90% of the time now.  For those out there that have issues with the recoil of a 44 mag i would not recommend a 454 unless you are just gonna run 45 colt's thru it. To say I love large bore revolvers would be a understatement. Come on deer season


----------



## jmoser

If all goes well I will have a .454 SRH with 5" bbl next week.

Found a used one that owner had cut down from 7.5"; just like a Toklat with round bbl.  The bbl had the target grey removed as part of the sight relocation; if I cant live with that I can have the whole gun bead blasted or maybe the bbl only cerakoted.

I already have a 7.5" scoped 454 shooting 300 XTPs at max levels; for the 'shorty' I'm gonna load 335 LBTs with max H110; I shoot these from my 45 Colt Bisley at 23.5 gr but can go to 30-31 in the Casull.  If I cant handle it Magnaport is only an hour drive from me .  .  . would be my first ported handgun.

Seller even has 2 custom kydex holsters for this setup; one is an IWB which I cant see using unless its on a backpack waist belt [which might be a nice idea actually.]

I plan on putting on a Bowen rough country rear; love it on my GP100 with a big front dot from XS but might leave the Ruger front on this for now.

Like I said if all goes well .  .  . will post pix next week.


----------



## Glock20SF

I have no experience with the 454 Casull but do have a 6 1/2 inch Taurus Raging Bull 480 Ruger and a Redhawk 500 Linebaugh.  I get good first three shot groups with full power loads but the last two my concentration takes a little hike.  I find myself using 400 at 1150 fps up to 420 grain bullets at 1050 fps more often than full power loads.  I've never stopped a 255 grain or above cast bullet at 1050 fps or above in any animal I've shot but I only shoot little critters under 800 pounds with a handgun.


----------



## Glock20SF

Any idea where the custom kydex holsters came from?  Lots of semiauto kydex holsters out there but revolvers don't get much coverage.  I wouldn't have thought of a kydex holster for a revolver but have discovered after a couple of years using them for field carry with Glock 20 they are secure with a index finger release and don't seem to be bothered by the elements, unlike a good leather holster, washing in the kitchen sink after a mud/pond bath doesn't seem like a tragedy.


----------



## jmoser

Glock20SF said:


> Any idea where the custom kydex holsters came from?  Lots of semiauto kydex holsters out there but revolvers don't get much coverage.  I wouldn't have thought of a kydex holster for a revolver but have discovered after a couple of years using them for field carry with Glock 20 they are secure with a index finger release and don't seem to be bothered by the elements, unlike a good leather holster, washing in the kitchen sink after a mud/pond bath doesn't seem like a tragedy.


 
I'll ask the seller but there are lots of Kydex makers out there; its a very easy material to work with.  Google around locally and you may be surprised.


----------

